# Would like to know what kind of tortoise I have



## Torties Sheila (Mar 12, 2020)

HI this is Tortie (pic below) My name is Sheila and live in Tucson. I have had(her?) 3 years. She was found after a really big storm in my boyfriends dad's yard. He sent me a text with a picture of her (her? she likes pink). The next day after I got out of the hospital he took me to where he found her.
She was sooooo small I couldn't just leave her there so, I took her home. She seems to be very healthy. She is still a little shy, and only eats fruits and veggies. I have her indoors in her "indoor turtle town" during the cold months and let her go out to her "outdoor turtle town" in the summer and I bring her in at dusk. She has a garden area that she can graze in and is protected . I sprinkle vitamins on her food that she eats indoors. When I found her she was 2.5 in. and 1 year later 3.5. I don't know if my research has paid off or I just got lucky she seems very healthy, she eats well, eyes are always clear, goes to the potty regularly, and she loves her evening baths and her fruits and veggies. She doesn't eat meat. She is still a little shy but we're still working on that. She lets me rub the top of her head and under her chin. Any way I do not know for certain what kind she is. If anyone could help or comment I would love it.....And no I have never taken her to a vet Sorry
She is a little spoiled and I talk to her all the time. I have never had a tortoise before but I did own and operate a non franchise pet store for 9 years where I learned research is important.

Thank you,
Sheila and Tortie
\




'


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Desert Tortoise I think.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm pretty sure this is a young Texas tortoise - Gopherus berlandieri.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 12, 2020)

Gopherus berlandieri....beautiful tort...
damn Y...you beat me by 3 minutes and I was correct...I'm so proud!


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 12, 2020)

Pretty sure that's a desert tortoise_ Gopherus morafkai._

Allthough the blacker color is normally G berlandieri, the nuchal scute (especially a wide nuchal) would indicate G morafkai. Also the shape is far more G morafkai than G berlandieri.

The care is the same for both species, so you are good with any care sheet for the desert tortoise.


----------



## VegasJeff (Mar 12, 2020)

Cool tortoise. Can you show us another picture from a different angle?


----------



## Tom (Mar 12, 2020)

I agree its a desert tortoise.

I typed this up for sulcatas, but the diet is essential the same for DTs. Maybe not as much emphasis on grass though. Fruits and vegetable are not a good diet. They need mostly broadleaf weeds, leaves, flowers and succulents of the right types. Check this out for suggestions: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/

Care for these guys is the same as for Russian tortoises, so there might be some helpful tips in here too:





Beginner Mistakes


To comment on Tom's article, go here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-split-Beginner-Mistakes#axzz1tG8s05M5 Over the years many of us, myself included, have made many of these mistakes, and we have certainly seen them made many times by others. With springtime upon us and many new...




tortoiseforum.org









Russian Tortoise Care Sheet


Russian tortoises have great personalities, are very hardy, tolerate a wide variety of enclosure parameters, stay small, and are generally a good "starter" tortoise in my opinion. Here is how I like to set them up: Indoor Enclosure type and size: Most people want to know the minimum size...




tortoiseforum.org





Research is good, but the problem is that the majority of care info given for tortoises is wrong and will result in a dead tortoise. DTs info is particularly bad in this regard. Our human interpretation of "desert conditions" for a desert tortoise literally kills them through dehydration and dehydration related maladies.

Anyhow, glad you found us, and questions are welcome.


----------



## Torties Sheila (Mar 12, 2020)

VegasJeff said:


> Cool tortoise. Can you show us another picture from a different angle?





VegasJeff said:


> Cool tortoise. Can you show us another picture from a different angle?


----------



## Torties Sheila (Mar 12, 2020)

New pics today

pics


to
today


----------



## Torties Sheila (Mar 12, 2020)

Tom said:


> I agree its a desert tortoise.
> 
> I typed this up for sulcatas, but the diet is essential the same for DTs. Maybe not as much emphasis on grass though. Fruits and vegetable are not a good diet. They need mostly broadleaf weeds, leaves, flowers and succulents of the right types. Check this out for suggestions: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. She (?) Does have some grasses growing and flowers and a patch of weeds to eat. I got alot of info at Tortoise Forum and the internet I take with a grain of salt. Suggestions on a food list you would recomend. I have looked at tortiose table, what do you think


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 12, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Pretty sure that's a desert tortoise_ Gopherus morafkai._
> 
> Allthough the blacker color is normally G berlandieri, the nuchal scute (especially a wide nuchal) would indicate G morafkai. Also the shape is far more G morafkai than G berlandieri.
> 
> The care is the same for both species, so you are good with any care sheet for the desert tortoise.


Somehow I knew you'd spoil it for me...lol...Better watch out...I'm driving down to Pismo in a month or so...and I may wanna ask if I can come see your Sulcata herd...(maybe?)


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 12, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> Somehow I knew you'd spoil it for me...lol...Better watch out...I'm driving down to Pismo in a month or so...and I may wanna ask if I can come see your Sulcata herd...(maybe?)


Just let me know when!!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 12, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Just let me know when!!



Sweet!!!


----------



## DesertGirl (Mar 13, 2020)

Torties Sheila said:


> HI this is Tortie (pic below) My name is Sheila and live in Tucson. I have had(her?) 3 years. She was found after a really big storm in my boyfriends dad's yard. He sent me a text with a picture of her (her? she likes pink). The next day after I got out of the hospital he took me to where he found her.
> She was sooooo small I couldn't just leave her there so, I took her home. She seems to be very healthy. She is still a little shy, and only eats fruits and veggies. I have her indoors in her "indoor turtle town" during the cold months and let her go out to her "outdoor turtle town" in the summer and I bring her in at dusk. She has a garden area that she can graze in and is protected . I sprinkle vitamins on her food that she eats indoors. When I found her she was 2.5 in. and 1 year later 3.5. I don't know if my research has paid off or I just got lucky she seems very healthy, she eats well, eyes are always clear, goes to the potty regularly, and she loves her evening baths and her fruits and veggies. She doesn't eat meat. She is still a little shy but we're still working on that. She lets me rub the top of her head and under her chin. Any way I do not know for certain what kind she is. If anyone could help or comment I would love it.....And no I have never taken her to a vet Sorry
> She is a little spoiled and I talk to her all the time. I have never had a tortoise before but I did own and operate a non franchise pet store for 9 years where I learned research is important.
> 
> ...


Looks like a Sonoran Desert Tortoise to me. Got one at home that looks just like her. They are native to Arizona. They are much more colorful than the Mojave DT that we naturally find in my part of the woods- Las Vegas. They are sweethearts!


----------



## Torties Sheila (Mar 14, 2020)

DesertGirl said:


> Looks like a Sonoran Desert Tortoise to me. Got one at home that looks just like her. They are native to Arizona. They are much more colorful than the Mojave DT that we naturally find in my part of the woods- Las Vegas. They are sweethearts!


Thank you. I was able to read your message just now. I will look at some info for her. Lived in Vegas for about 8 years too. Sorry not my favorite place. I love Tucson. Any more info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Torties Sheila (Mar 14, 2020)

Thank you. I was able to read your message just now. I will look at some info for her. I too in Vegas for about 8 years . Sorry, not my favorite place. I love Tucson. Any more info and any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------

